# 50% off Smith Goggles/Helmets



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah that link definitely isn't working.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dammit. Sorry...

Try this:

http://www.alssports.com/smith/Search


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I went to their website and nothing listed as a sale or 50% off 
Sorry man


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

slyder said:


> I went to their website and nothing listed as a sale or 50% off
> Sorry man



I just looked up the helmet I bought and here's what the page says:

Regular Price: $119.99 - $299.99
ON SALE:$59.99 - $150.00

About half way down the main page there is a link to Smith Optics...it says "Mens & Womens on Sale." That link brought me to the Smith page, where the goods are listed with the sale prices...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep, I see it now...good find

see if this link works

50% off Smith


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

slyder said:


> Yep, I see it now...good find
> 
> see if this link works
> 
> 50% off Smith



Perfect! Hope you can make use of the offers. I bought a Smith Hustle...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Great find! Holt and Hustle are great helmets.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

sonofa!!! just bought Smith goggles and Holt helmet a few weeks ago.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, I ordered a smith xlarge helmet. this is the only brand that will fit my 64cm head. 59.99... usually $140.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

ordered a medium hustle, hopefully it fits


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks OP! Ordered a hustle helmet.


----------



## epicjas0n (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm looking at the Smith Holt helmets on that site. What's the difference between the blka and blkp?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Must... not... buy... gogglesssssssssssssss


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Bought the smith variant helmet. Thanks OP


----------



## epicjas0n (Dec 18, 2010)

When choosing a helmet size how much do you size up? My head measures 55cm but all of the helmets I've tried on pinched unless they were 62cm. I haven't tried the Holt Helmets yet since I need to find a store that carries them.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

epicjas0n said:


> I'm looking at the Smith Holt helmets on that site. What's the difference between the blka and blkp?


blka could mean with audio - not sure though. It seems to be a code specific to this shop.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Blka and blkp refers to the black helmet -blk. A or p I am pretty sure refers to the ear pad colors.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If a 62 is what fits then your a 62. Im a 62 in hats. 65 helmet.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend one of the Smith helmets that pairs well with Oakley Crowbars? I have a pair of Smith goggles, but I also have Crowbars, so any help here would be appreciated.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I herd people say the variant works well with crowbars so i went out and bought a smith variant helmet. I have the crowbars and just tried it with my new smith variant helmet and it seems to fit very well. I will be snowboarding this Wednesday and will post a in field report after i get back. For now they fit great together, there is almost no gap between the goggles and top of helmet. The goggles sit perfectly on my face,the helmet does not push it down. The variant also has amazing reviews from every web-site I've checked out so, so far, i am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I had to buy 2 pair of goggles at 9.99, good deal.

even though I got free Oakleys at work :cheeky4:


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

*new helmet*

Thanks for posting this link. I bought the Smith Variant Helmet (matte graphite) and my roommate snagged some goggles!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought the same one, great helmet.


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

what the heck is rc36 lenses?

and what the smith verse goggle? it looks like a nice cheap spherical model. i goggled it and no hits basically. there is a giro verse goggle however...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

borborygmii said:


> what the heck is rc36 lenses?


It's smith's jack of all trades lens. I have it on my Smith Knowledge goggles.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

borborygmii said:


> what the heck is rc36 lenses?
> 
> and what the smith verse goggle? it looks like a nice cheap spherical model. i goggled it and no hits basically. there is a giro verse goggle however...


I think the product description is wrong. If you go to smithoptics.com and look in their spherical series, there's an *Anthem* women's goggle that has the same frame as what's pictured on alssport's site, plus if you look closely at that same picture, it looks like it has "Anthem" on the lens. They look good at a good price, but I think it's a chick goggle.

For ten bucks, why not grab an extra pair or two? Thanks from me too, OP! :thumbsup:


----------

